# It Lives Again!!!



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright, so my S13 is now up and running again. snow is gone, had to get it running again  engine swap went pretty well. as it sits right now, there's a nasty exhaust leak and lifter ticking. so tomorrow i fix the leak, and get some oil treatment crap and break the engine in again since it's been sitting for who knows how long. then i can finally drive my car again! i'm excited. anywho, just thought i'd share with everyone. 

ps...just the stock engine is in for now. i had to do an engine swap because i fried the last one, in case you didnt know.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you've been swapping in KA24E's in or DEs?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

KA24E just went in. i just went out to pull my car into the garage to change the oil again and put in some treatment stuff, and my damn battery is dead. the battery box my buddy left here last night is also dead. the battery out of my dad's car wont work either since the terminals are on the wrong sides. so now i have to wait until i can get the battery charged, or the battery box. so basically that means i cant get the car running right and i cant take it down to get inspected today so i wont be driving it until monday now. damn cars.

EDIT: as soon as the car is running and i can get it cleaned off, i'll take pictures and post them online. it also now has the factory front lip on it


----------

